# Prepare shrimp for Ps?



## DZ-5 (Mar 10, 2003)

When buying raw frozen shrimp for Ps, do I need to take the shell or tail off? Or do I just drop it in as is?

DZ-5


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

definently take off the tail and shell.

also, cut the shrimp up into bite size pieces for your piranha to easily ingest


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

the shrimp that i feed my piranha however do not have the shell of tail on them...









all i need to do is cut it up and toss it in.


----------



## DZ-5 (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok.. I didn't know if the shell/tail would be able to be digested or not.. I thought if it was ok, it may have been a source of protein or something..

DZ-5


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

they would just have a harder time eating t and *if* they ate the shell/tail...they would crap it out and make mor eof a mess for YOU to clean up..


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

When I feed my P's shrimp I always take off the shell, legs, and tail. Sometimes I leave it in big pieces so I can see them rip it up too


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i must say mine love shrimp just cut it in half and toss it in


----------

